# IT or CSE ?? what is d difference between these two courses for B-Tech??



## kool (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi guyz, 
 I want to know d difference between these two subjects for Bachelor degree. *INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY and COMPUTER SCIENCE. *What are the scope of JOB by these two degree??? Which one is in more demand??

Reply soon..............


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 1, 2007)

it depends on the university syllabus.

broadly 
CSE is core software whereas
IT is mixture of s/w and h/w.

Currently the scope is more of IT, but it hardly matters which of the two branches u choose as companies come for both these branches equally.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 2, 2007)

hsnayvid, its actually the converse. 
CSE has a major portion of hardware, i.e, Electronics whereas IT is entirely software aspect of computing with networking.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 2, 2007)

CSE - Hardwares = ITY


----------



## kool (Jul 2, 2007)

And wat basic knowledge is necessary 4 study CSE & IT?? One of my frnd told PHYS.+MATHS are more important 4 CSE, and STATICS, ECONOMICS & COMMUNICATION skill for IT, is it true??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 2, 2007)

give preference to CSE over IT in councelling forum.Personal suggestion.And before applying to any college get conform that branch is affilated to AICTE.

Many colleges have AICTE affilation of only 2-3 branchs but run 6-7 branchs.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jul 2, 2007)

Which university are you talking about?

I am doing my IS (same as IT) under VTU in Bangalore. Note that here under CET counselling IT is Instrumentation Technology and IS  is Information Science.

Currently, in my college there are more students in CS department (nearly double that of the IS department). And obiviously, the students placed are more for CS though the percentage placement is almost same for both branches. 
But academically, IS average performance is better than CS in my college.

Till 4th Semester there are no differences in the syllabus for both the branches. 

If you have a choice take CS as it has a wider acceptance and following than IS or IT, which is a relatively new branch.
Also for higher studies, CS student has more choices while selecting the specific field (like through GATE).


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 2, 2007)

@morpheus 
u from which college?


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jul 2, 2007)

kool said:
			
		

> And wat basic knowledge is necessary 4 study CSE & IT?? One of my frnd told PHYS.+MATHS are more important 4 CSE, and STATICS, ECONOMICS & COMMUNICATION skill for IT, is it true??


Basic knowledge is same for all engineering fields- 10+2 any branch (Computers, Economics, Electronics, Biology). In my case only the CET rank helps in choosing the college and branch, so perform well in the entrance/competetive exams(like JEE,AIEEE).

Well in the intial year there is Physics, Maths, Chemistry, and a bit of all the engineering branches. Its just an extension of high school and you have a chance to get really high scores (>90%) which help in boosting your final aggregate.

But after the 1st year you get into your field (computers) with maths for 1 more year (common for all branches in my university).



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> @morpheus
> u from which college?


New Horizon College of Engineering, Bangalore.8)

Doing my 4th Sem in ISE. 

Wasting my time on the net when I am supposed to be studying for tomorrow's exam(Maths).



			
				kool said:
			
		

> Hi guyz,
> I want to know d difference between these two subjects for Bachelor degree. *INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY and COMPUTER SCIENCE. *What are the scope of JOB by these two degree??? Which one is in more demand??
> 
> Reply soon..............


Job propects are the same for both.

By the way, when is your couselling for the branch/college?

If you some more days, then I will dig out more info after my exams are done (July 14).


----------



## shivendrashukla (Jul 3, 2007)

HI,
  I completed my B.Tech Last year in CSE. from my experience all I can say is that CSE is derived from Electronics and is somewhat Geeky in nature with subjects like Algorithm and Basic Electronics. IT is generally market driven and caters to the need of current market demand and hence provides better job option but a lesser growth potential than CSE. 

Cheers
Shivendra


----------



## pirates1323 (Jul 3, 2007)

take a look @ www.studentsmasti.com for ur queries


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 3, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> hsnayvid, its actually the converse.
> CSE has a major portion of hardware, i.e, Electronics whereas IT is entirely software aspect of computing with networking.


 true. i have done B.Tech IT recently.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 4, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> hsnayvid, its actually the converse.
> CSE has a major portion of hardware, i.e, Electronics whereas IT is entirely software aspect of computing with networking.



whoops a typo...
m doing my b.tech in IT!!!!
last yr to begin soon....

thanks for the correction!


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 12, 2007)

here in PTU there are two trades..
*1. CE
 2. CSE
*
Wat is the difference between these two....
One of the college is having both trades as separate ones...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 12, 2007)

Go to Anna University's site (www.annauniv.edu)

Download the syllabus to both IT and CSE, compare them


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 13, 2007)

I have just opted for CSE in Shriram college of engineering in Gwalior...I hope it isn't boring.


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 13, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Go to Anna University's site (www.annauniv.edu)
> 
> Download the syllabus to both IT and CSE, compare them




CE V/S CSE dude...??


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 23, 2007)

anybody there?


----------

